
Houston: what are the long-term consequences? - smacktoward
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2017/08/houston-what-are-the-long-term.html
======
mkempe
Recommended reading: _Forty Signs of Rain_ by Kim Stanley Robinson, plus the
two other books in that trilogy: _Fifty Degrees Below_ ; _Sixty Days and
Counting_.

------
rurban
The first comments are overly dramatic. 27 and 28 are getting realistic.
Currently it's even less damage than Allison, even if the water flow and
volume is much higher. The level is not yet as high.

~~~
MR4D
Less damage than Allison?????? I lived through Allison and currently going
through Harvey. There is absolutely no comparison. In Allison it was localized
destruction. With Harvey, every area of the city ( and well beyond of course )
has incredible damage.

In other words, with Harvey, all the same places have damage as Allison, plus
many more.

Your comment just does not make sense on any level.

